# Happy 56th Anniversary to my teen Bride..



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

Put that woman down, you're too old for her....  

Gorgeous photo ken...  Mrs ken even to this day looks like a beauty queen...


have a wonderful day...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy Anniversary to a good looking couple...then and now!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2019)

Lovely couple  ...  congrats to 56 years!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 14, 2019)

How Wonderful! Happy anniversary to the beautiful couple!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2019)

Wishing you a very happy anniversary, Ken!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy Anniversary and may God give you many more.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 14, 2019)

Have yourselves a wonderful day and congratulations on your long and happy relationship!!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2019)

Incredible 

Enjoy


----------



## twinkles (Sep 14, 2019)

happy anniversary to mr and mrs ken


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 14, 2019)

*Sending you the very best anniversary wishes for today and many many more to come.
*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy Anniversary Ken! ❣


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy Anniversary !


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 14, 2019)

Great looking couple! Congratulations!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy anniversary, you two look very happy.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2019)

*Congrats Ken!
*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy Anniversary Ken & Mrs. Ken
Unfortunately I can’t add any beautiful images but wish you both the very best. You are a lovely couple.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy Anniversary to both of you and many more.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you all for the likes and wishes...


----------



## terry123 (Sep 15, 2019)

Happy anniversary, Ken!  Great pics!


----------

